# MDF workbench



## scrapwoodscotty (May 3, 2012)

Ok I'm about to show my wood virginity, just finished my first project, a workbench with a MDF table top. I was told to put BLO and trim to protect tabletop. Ok, trim I get but what is BLO and is that my best option to protect the surface?

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

BLO = boiled linseed oil

Personally ... I wouldn't use oil on an MDF bench top. I'd throw a piece of sacrificial 1/4 inch hardboard on it, when that gets beaten up replace it with a new one.

It works better if you install an edge band around the bench top that stands proud, leaving a recess into which the hardboard sheet can drop.

Drill a couple of 3/4 inch holes through the MDF so you can poke the hardboard up with your finger when it's time to replace it.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

IrishMike said:


> Ok I'm about to show my wood virginity, just finished my first project, a workbench with a MDF table top. I was told to put BLO and trim to protect tabletop. Ok, trim I get but what is BLO and is that my best option to protect the surface?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


BLO is boiled linseed oil. I also would not use on MDF.
Tom


----------



## scrapwoodscotty (May 3, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> BLO = boiled linseed oil
> 
> Personally ... I wouldn't use oil on an MDF bench top. I'd throw a piece of sacrificial 1/4 inch hardboard on it, when that gets beaten up replace it with a new one.
> 
> ...


I really like the idea of resurfacing the top when worn. I'm gonna show my virginity again. By hardboard, do you mean a hardwood plywood or is hardboard some sort of specialty manufactured board. 

And edge band. Is that like rubber edging glued around the outside? I used 2 3/4" MDF boards for my bench top. So does that edging come in 1 3/4" width? And can I just get that at a major hardware store or do I need to get from woodcraft or something like that?

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

Hardboard is just a inexpensive thin board almost like mdf with a really smooth top. Edge band is just wood like pine that you can get at any home center that you put around the edges to protect them. Do you have a table saw because you are probably going to need to rip down the boards so they are the right height.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Hardboard -- hope this link to the 1/8th stuff that Home Depot sell works ... I realize I wrote 1/4 inch in my first post, but it doesn't have to be that thick.

LINK

By edge banding -- I just meant trim all around the edge of the bench top. Not thin tape -- something that can take a knock, I used 3/4" thick poplar that I ripped to the thickness of the bench top plus the thickness of the sheet of hardboard.


----------



## scrapwoodscotty (May 3, 2012)

Ahhh ok thanks for answering my virgin questions I don't have a table saw though but I can always go 4s boards.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If it were me I would just leave the top with no finish. It's going to get all banged up anyway. If I felt like I needed to put a finish on it I would use polyurethane as mdf doesn't do well if gotten wet. If you just don't want a chemical coating you could just use paste wax. It will seal the wood and give a slick surface.


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

>>>> By hardboard, do you mean a hardwood plywood or is hardboard some sort of specialty manufactured board.

"Hardboard" is the generic name for "Masonite". It's dark brown pressed wood product. It's hard and will stand up to hammer blows where MDF might be damaged. Hardboard comes in 1/8", 3/16" and best of all if you can get it, 1/4".


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Lots of opinions on workbenches. Here is some info in case you still want to protect the MDF. There was an article in Fine Woodworking about how to finish jigs made with MDF and the same would apply here. Seal the edges with glue size - which is white or yellow glue in a 50/50 mix with water. Then use shellac to seal the whole thing. The edges will absorb more than the faces and so need to be sealed first. Shellac will keep the glue, finish and other spills from ruining the MDF.


----------

